# heater controller



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all. I have been considering a heater controller for my 90g with a 10" oscar and a large pleco. Since I have so much invested in him I dont want to lose him. Runnin 2 eheim, 1 2217, 1 2215. along with a hydor 300w inline heater. Can anyone suggest a good controller for this situation? Thanks for any input


----------



## Dam1 (Jan 25, 2016)

You might check out one of the Inkbird controllers, like the model 306 or 308. I've been using 2 of the 306's for about 6 months on my 125 and 90. They're fairly easy to configure, have an easy to read red LED readout, and a decent length lead for the temperature probe.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Dam1 said:


> You might check out one of the Inkbird controllers, like the model 306 or 308. I've been using 2 of the 306's for about 6 months on my 125 and 90. They're fairly easy to configure, have an easy to read red LED readout, and a decent length lead for the temperature probe.


I use the 306, works great.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I hear the Neptune Apex or Apex jr is a pretty nifty device


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm loving the Inkbirds. There are a number of different models to fit differing needs so look them all over. Some control both heating and cooling is one major factor to think over, depending on how you deal.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. I'm leaning towards an inkbird of some sort. I like the heating and cooling option as portland oregon here has had a small stint of a heatwave. Nothing drastic but had some upper 90s and even several days over 100. No need for a heater on for many many weeks here.. :drooling:


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

PfunMo said:


> Some control both heating and cooling is one major factor to think over, depending on how you deal.


what do you mean by ""and cooling "" like a chiller or something like that?...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some models do have two sets of controls, one for the heat and one for whatever form of cooling you like. I do not need chillers but can get by with evaporation cooling from fans. So the thought is that some will need both, while others will prefer to use a somewhat cheaper model which does not include the cooling or are designed with only one plug so that both heat and cool can't be controlled at the same time. 
I find these are an example about as cheap as I can get by but do take some extra DIY to add plugs, wiring. 
Digital-Temperature-Controller-Thermocouple-w-Sensor-10A-110V-K1Z4/ (No name brand)

This is one of the best for doing a great job on both fronts and without DIY skills.
Inkbird-ITC-308-Pre-Wired-Digital-110V-Temperature-Controller-thermostat-switch


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

on the heating side can you connect 2 heaters?...

with an extension cord:
extension cord

or maybe with a surge protector :
surge protector

i will be having 2 heaters on my future malawi mbuna cichlid tank...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One can easily connect two or more heaters but it needs some thought to avoid overloading the controller. Either method mentioned works as the controller simply acts as a switch but all electronics have a limit on how much current they can stand so it requires checking each controller to match the heaters you want to use. Many times it is not going to be a true problem but pays to check. There are easy to use onlne converters to match different ways of speaking of these limits. The type I often use is the cheap ones I buy off the auction site but even then the limit is far more than I will ever use. One limit that I think of is 10 amp but then heaters are rated in watts. So you go to the online converter, plug in 10 amp and 110 volts and get the answer that you can go as high as 1200 watts!! Give it a little slack and only use 1000 watts but that is still way plenty for most of us. 
When figuring how much heat is needed, don't overlook the heat from lights and filters. In my case on a 125, I have two filters under the stand and that is pretty close to adding 40 watts of heat 24-7. Don't need much more heater when I have the lights on? Smaller tanks are harder to keep stable, though.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had good luck with the Azoo Micro Temp Controllers. They only read in Celcius but they are inexpensive and they have worked me.

For a more elaborate(and expensive) solution take a look at the Apex Jr controller. Controls heaters and lights. Email, text or mobile push alerts when the temperature goes out of range and a web interface which lets you get you temperature from anywhere.

I mostly am using the temp controllers as an insurance policy in case a heater fails ON. If you are using it to maintain a very specific temperature one thing to consider is what happens in the event of a power loss. Some of the controllers reset to a default temp after a power loss.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

PfunMo said:


> So you go to the online converter, plug in 10 amp and 110 volts and get the answer that you can go as high as 1200 watts!! Give it a little slack and only use 1000 watts but that is still way plenty for most of us.
> When figuring how much heat is needed, don't overlook the heat from lights and filters. In my case on a 125, I have two filters under the stand and that is pretty close to adding 40 watts of heat 24-7. Don't need much more heater when I have the lights on? Smaller tanks are harder to keep stable, though.


i will be using two 200w heaters on a 55gal tank, i found an online power converter and in gave me a 1.6 amps result, i think that is way below the limit for the controller...


dalto said:


> I mostly am using the temp controllers as an insurance policy in case a heater fails ON. If you are using it to maintain a very specific temperature one thing to consider is what happens in the event of a power loss. Some of the controllers reset to a default temp after a power loss.


i plan to use it also just for an extra precaution in case of heaters go bad or get stock on ""on", really thinking on getting the Inkbird controller 308, i still have more then 3 months to get them, temperatures here dont start to go down till after halloween...

thx PfunMo & dalto for the input...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Most of us will find it easy to use all the heat we need with many of the controllers. It pays to check but even the ten dollar types that I referred to will handle 10 amps without special relays or extra equipment. To put that in perspective, many fishrooms are all run on a single 15 amp circuit. Toasters, hair driers, Tv's and microwaves all are likely to use more power than our tank heaters. 
I use the controllers on all tanks because I have killed three tanks full of fish when heaters stuck on and I have sworn to never let it happen again.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> Most of us will find it easy to use all the heat we need with many of the controllers. It pays to check but even the ten dollar types that I referred to will handle 10 amps without special relays or extra equipment. To put that in perspective, many fishrooms are all run on a single 15 amp circuit. Toasters, hair driers, Tv's and microwaves all are likely to use more power than our tank heaters.
> I use the controllers on all tanks because I have killed three tanks full of fish when heaters stuck on and I have sworn to never let it happen again.[/quote
> 
> yowsa.. i dont wanna lose fish, i live in a state where we get more below average temps than higher, (well) before we all die of global warming of course...so controlling the heater is more important to me than trying to keep the tank cooler.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

PfunMo said:


> I use the controllers on all tanks because I have killed three tanks full of fish when heaters stuck on and I have sworn to never let it happen again.


This is me too. It took three disasters for me to figure out how to get some protections in place.

All my tanks either have a controller or have an undersized heater so that even it fails on it can't take them temps too high.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah I have an undersized heater on all mine, my house stays on 75 year round because we have an iguana also. None of my fish would have an issue with those temps if the heater can't keep up.


----------

